# Hirsch Offers Tajima DG15 by Pulse With Two New Features



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Two features have been added to Tajima DG15 by Pulse offered by Hirsch Solutions. A new Preview Palettes function on the Change Palette menu lets you see in advance how a design will look in different colors, using different thread palettes. 

Just open or create the palettes you want to compare, then select Change Palette—Preview Palettes to see up to four palettes at a time displayed against their associated background colors in a new tab. (Use the Next and Previous buttons to compare a greater number of palettes.)

The Automatic Clip settings for Satin also have been improved in DG15. The Automatic Clip feature allows you to overlap two segments, remove stitches from the top or bottom overlap and specify the overlap distance.

It also provides the ability for satin segments to clip other types, including complex fill and appliqué. You now can use “clip stitches” with text segments with satin, complex fill or appliqué segments they overlap.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to Hirsch Solutions. 

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

